# Giant Carbon Bars and Clip-ons



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone clamped a pair of clip on aero bars to their Giant composite handlebars?

The Oz Giant website that has the details on the bars says that the "Barbore diameter" is 31.8 mm while the brake clamp area is 24 mm. The bar narrows from the stem clamp area to the tops of the bars.

Can I clamp aero bars to these carbon bars? Seems a little more risky than alloy bars, although I have a saddle with carbon rails....!?
Will aero bars listed for 26 mm bars clamp OK to 24 mm handlebars? I am wondering if the 26 mm also refers to the stem clamp area?

thanks
Andrew


----------

